# [A-Anub'arak] Novus Ordo Mundi sucht für MOP



## Radulf/Azrail (30. Januar 2009)

NOM ist eine Raidgilde die sich den PVE- Endgamecontent als Ziel gesetzt hat und diesen auch in Mist of Pandaria schnellst möglich erreichen wird. Unsere Gilde besitzt eine lange Geschichte auf Anub'arak und diese werden wir erfolgreich weiterführen. Uns liegt sehr viel an einem guten Gildenklima und dem Spielspaß vor, während und nach den Raids.

Wir raiden 3 Tage die Woche und legen den Fokus auf 10er Raids, bei genügend andrang von fähigen Spielern werden wir den Raidkader auch gerne auf 25er ausdehnen.

*Raidzeiten:*

Mittwoch: 20.00 - 23.00
Donnerstag: 20.00 - 23.00
Sonntag: 20.00 - 23.00
*Was haben wir zu bieten?*

Ein angenehmes und ruhiges Gildenklima
Kompetente Raid-/ Gildenleitung
Jede Altersklasse ist vertreten (von 17 bis ganz Alt)
Alles was man mit 10 Man(n) raiden kann
Essen, Fläschchen und Reppkosten von der Gildenbank
*Was erwarten wir von unseren Bewerbern?*

bestmögliche Verzauberung & Sockel
Kritikfähigkeit
Stabile Internetleitung
Dauerhafte Anwesenheit an mindestens zwei Raidtagen
Raidaktivität- Spielspaß und Interesse am Raidprogress
Wir erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern, dass sie durch ihr Engagement sowohl im Raid als auch außerhalb des Raids ihren Char immer auf den bestmöglichen Stand bringen, sich mit ihrer Klasse und deren Aufgabe im PVE-Content auseinandersetzten.

Neben einem gut ausgerüsteten Char solltet ihr auch eine gewisse Reife und Offenheit mitbringen, damit ihr euch schnell in unseren Reihen wohl fühlt. Wir legen auch großen Wert auf ein angemessenes Verhalten in Foren als auch im Chat und im Spiel, da jedes Mitglied von Nom auch gleichzeitig unsere Gilde repräsentiert.
-------------------------------------------------------

Wir freuen uns über jede ausführliche Bewerbung.

Denkst du, dass Novus Ordo Mundi deinen Vorstellungen entspricht und du all unsere Erwartungen erfüllst? Dann bewirb dich doch einfach!

http://www.novus-ordo-mundi.de

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, wende dich doch im Forum oder Ingame an eines unserer Ratsmitglieder:

Calenria _(Gildenmeister)_
Saarzwerg
Feria

-------------------------------------------------------_
Der Thread wird ständig aktualisiert und die Gesuche sind auf der ersten Seite immer aktuell aufgelistet.

Aktualisiert am 02. Mai_


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. Februar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Februar 2009)

noch mal ein dezenter /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Momment sind es eher 2 Raidtage an denen der gesammte Content gecleart wird. Zusätzlich laufen noch Twink 10er und Retro Instanzen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Februar 2009)

Update:

Holy Priester
Heal Schami
Ele Schami

/push


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. Februar 2009)

Update

Balance Druide
Holy Priester
Heal Schami
Ele Schami 

/push


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (4. März 2009)

Um unsere  Reihen aufzustocken suchen wir noch klassen in folgender geschmacksrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Holy Priester
Heal Schami
Ele Schami
Verstärker Schami
Tank Todesritter
DD Todesritter

Equip sollte schon vorhanden sein da nicht mehr viel zeit ist um jemanden komplett auszustatten.


----------



## Maga1212 (22. April 2009)

ich push mal für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/push
*raustrampel*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe mal der Abstand zwischen den pushes wird nicht als Spam gewertet 

/push

Suchen zur Zeit alles um wieder 25er fähig zu werden.


----------

